# Dec 31, 2011



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

Need 2 or 3

Itinerary:
1) 3 Barges or other near shore reefs to target flounder with live bait & grubs
2) Troll or drift the pass for redfish then look for schools in the bay
3) Sheepshead around 3 Mile Bridge

All this is time dependent as I am not sure how early I can get the boat out of the lift due to shallow water in the am. Thinking about meeting @ 9 am to load up

Any volunteers will need to bring:
5-gallons of gasoline
Food & Drink
Rod

We will be using a 23' cuddy cabin w/ single outboard

Let me know,
Tommy


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Dang not coming down till that afternoon .


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

PM sent


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

Osborne. Sounds good. PM sent


----------

